# My Shout out for Personalitycafe.com



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Awww!! :*( You better not leave. Come visit us once in a while daylightsun! I also have school to think about but whenever I have the free time, I usually come to personality cafe. Anyways that was an awesome shout out! haha. Your voice sounded fine to me. Very sexxxxaayyy!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not leaving Lance. I only said I wasn't going to be on as much. Thank you!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah ok. I was about to cry because you are one of the best members we have at PersonalityCafe.  Just don't want to see you go or the forum will be sad without you. hehe.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Awe Lancey! No problems. I'll be around for a while.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey there!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Well Hello.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*You sound like* *Rosario Dawson.*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

My best friend calls me Rosario Dawson hahaha. Thank you !


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Shes 10X hotter!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mwhahaha! The answer is correct.*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I never said I wanted to be different. I bought it because Macs are faster and I'm tired of dealing with viruses. The scanners and anything related. Most of my friends have Macs and their all happy. That is why I bought one too.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Haha, your lightsaber.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

LMAO
"I apologize for all the uhs..."
2 seconds later
"uhhh"


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*How does one get a Virus? I've never got one and I'm starting to think that Virus is the term for "I'm not sure what to do or Something is messing up and I need a quick way to sum it up". (That was sarcasm, expect for the fact that I haven't gotten a Virus before.)

Don't worry I heard ENTJs aren't good with computers for some reason. So you go ahead and use your little mac if it makes it easier for you.
*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I like My Mac a lot. I am not going to discuss my computer with you any more because it is obvious you green with envy.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Umm, nope. My sister has a Mac. I choose to go with something else because I didn't like it. The bad thing is that I've had to fix my sisters laptop more then I've had to fix mine (never), but that could be because I don't really have a constant operating system. I change operating systems at least every six months.*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*(By The Way) I've got some Hershey's Dark chocolate candy bars do you want them? I hate Dark Chocolate... It's one of those mixture bags thus I'm lucky cause I love Milk Chocolate. *


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll take the dark chocolate, if daylight doesn't want them. =]


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Okay, I hate dark chocolate. I don't really eat much chocolate as it is.

On a serious note; I'll probably just melt it and make chocolate milk.
*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll take your dark chocolate.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

How can anyone hate dark chocolate? What's the matter with you?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Are u talking Lykos Sifr?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*No, shes talking to the invisible person that hates dark chocolate.

I dislike it because its to sweet. I like milk chocolate because ... I don't know. I rarely eat chocolate. I love sneakers though.
*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Of course I'm talking to Lykos. But he answered anyway. 

You've never had the really dark stuff, I guess. 70, 80% cacao is great. I think Hershey dark chocolate bars are about 60% or so, but I could be wrong.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I've had real dark chocolate. The fucking 10 dollar chocolate. My grandmother buys a lot of that stuff.*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

How do we get sidetracked onto these random ass topics? 

So what's your position on Platonism?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

NT's suck!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos: isn't dark chocolate the bitterest of the chocolates? 
Milk chocolate, and especially white chocolate, are much sweeter than dark chocolate. To me, at least.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

@Sil: Yes, but some companies sweeten dark chocolate bars even more to compensate. I like it both bitter and sweet.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I love Sour stuff... I just think that Dark Chocolate taste late crap.*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Aaah haha. Yeah I used to not like it, but now I really like it. 
And oooh, sour stuff is great! *thinks of warheads* Do they sell those snymore? I miss them


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Avoided both questions. Okay, when do you think we'll have a commercially available quantum computer?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*2021?*

*Warheads suck.*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

E-bombs, however, are nifty.


----------

